#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-07-25
<Ahmuck> afternoon kwadroke
<kwadroke> afternoon, Ahmuck
<kwadroke> what's up?
<Ahmuck> not much, just getting packed for AR
<Ahmuck> working on resume
<kwadroke> cool
<kwadroke> I'm just workin
<kwadroke> about to play with some Slitaz while eating
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-07-26
<kwadroke> so, r2d2rodgers - got a particular time in mind for the google+ meetups?
<kwadroke> might help if I typed in your name right, r2d2rogers
<krakrjak> g+ meetup?
<kwadroke> sorry been away
<kwadroke> there's talk of a google+ virtual meetup on the carlug.org mailing list
<krakrjak> cool!
<az7_> this sounds awesome
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-07-27
<r2d2rogers> Howdy
<r2d2rogers> I'm here
<r2d2rogers> got he meetup started, post your google+ profile for the invite
<az7_> cool
<r2d2rogers> I'm sitting here in silence right now.
<r2d2rogers> do you have google plus?
<az7_> yup
<r2d2rogers> did I get you added earlier in the day?
<az7_> i'll email you my profile from your google+ page
<r2d2rogers> sweet
<r2d2rogers> found me?
<az7_> yup
<r2d2rogers> good deal... one  person just joined in
<r2d2rogers> you should be able to see it
<az7_> oh man, i'm going to have to look for the upside down camera fix
<r2d2rogers> I added you as I sat down, can you see the older items I had posted?
<r2d2rogers> oops I see you are in your own hang out?
<az7_> yeah, can you resend? i had to install the gtalk-plugin
<r2d2rogers> you should just be able to click the join button on my stream?
<az7_> got it
<r2d2rogers> sweet
<a_unix_geek> EHLO
<az7_> hey hey
<r2d2rogers> Howdy
<r2d2rogers> az7_: lost your connection?
<Ahmuck> krakrjak: where from?
<r2d2rogers> Ahmuck: you up for the Google+ hangout?
<r2d2rogers> https://plus.google.com/?tab=XX#113343680491548824655/posts
<r2d2rogers> should be in my public posts
<Ahmuck> i don't do google
<Ahmuck> google has real privacy issues
<Ahmuck> syr
<Ahmuck> sry
<a_unix_geek> Yea, full names are displayed
<Ahmuck> it's not that, google has had privacy issues for some time iirc
<az7_> np, theres still irc as well
<a_unix_geek> kk, off to the sack - gnight
<Ahmuck> with e-mail one expect some sort of privacy (though recently i got burned there as well).  i think people get lulled into a expectation of privacy with social services as well
<az7_> true true, go gpg
<az7_> n
<r2d2rogers> hey zillah
<zillah> good evening
<az7_> what is up
<r2d2rogers>  you up for a google+ hang out ?
<r2d2rogers> https://plus.google.com/?tab=XX#113343680491548824655/posts
<Ahmuck> zilla == CC ?
<r2d2rogers>  Good night all
<zillah> yeah Ahmuck
<zillah> r2d were you talking to me?
<r2d2rogers> anyone really, we did a google+ hangout for about an hour
<r2d2rogers> trying to encourage interaction from more sources...
<zillah> ah. im on iphone :P
<r2d2rogers> no worries, I'll be trying to do them the same time as our chat nights here each week
<r2d2rogers> I figured I could try to reach out as I finally got moved back up to Arkansas
<zillah> sounds like a really good idea
<r2d2rogers> thanks.
<r2d2rogers> Time to go check on the family, have a good night!
<zillah> you too
<zillah> Ahmuck: still there?
<kwadroke> I missed it tonight :(
